# Jovetic è del City, è ufficiale



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

*Jovetic è un giocatore del Manchester City*. L'annuncio ufficiale è stato dato dalla Fiorentina. Il giocatore è stato pagato, dagli inglese, *26 milioni di euro più bonus*.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Luglio 2013)

si sapeva


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

si poteva prendere pure per meno...idoli


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

Ora la Fiorentina può seriamente puntare su Verratti.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

Un grandissimo affare per la Fiorentina.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Luglio 2013)

Mi spiace che lasci l'Italia, ma godo per la dirigenza juventina, che per un anno si è comportata in maniera arrogante e prepotente, convinta di avere in mano il montenegrino, per poi finire beffata (poco male per loro, hanno preso comunque Tevez e hanno lo stesso uno squadrone).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ora la Fiorentina può seriamente puntare su Verratti.



e gòmez? mah...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Luglio 2013)

Hanno fatto un affarone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

ora purtroppo possono veramente buttarsi su Verratti


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

Affarone da parte della Fioretina ora si prendono un fenomeno, Verratti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2013)

Quindi il City del prossimo anno dovrebbe essere una cosa del genere?

.....................Hart
Zabaleta Nastasic Kompany Clichy
.........Yaya Touré Fernandinho
J.Navas.......................David Silva
............Aguero Jovetic

Sarebbe una buonissima squadra ma non tutta 'sta potenza.



Admin ha scritto:


> Un grandissimo affare per la Fiorentina.


Vero. Madonna, pagato più di Balotelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi il City del prossimo anno dovrebbe essere una cosa del genere?
> 
> .....................Hart
> Zabaleta Nastasic Kompany Clichy
> ...



Negredo pagato 30 in panca ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

troppi soldi a mio avviso.


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> e gòmez? mah...



E Gomez, e sulla carta ci battono 4-0.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Negredo pagato 30 in panca ?


Ho appena visto l'ufficialità, me l'ero persa. E allora non ho idea di come si schiereranno, ne sono troppi in avanti.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Luglio 2013)

Fuori due, ora manca Marquinhos.
Potranno anche muoversi prima di farlo, ma poi alla fine il pezzo più richiesto che hai in negozio lo devi vendere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Sempre pensato che Jovetic è un sopravvalutato.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

ottima operazione dei viola


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E Gomez, e sulla carta ci battono 4-0.



no nel senso che i soldi di gòmez arrivano dalla cessione di jovetic,senza contare gli altri acquisti che hanno fatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Djici (19 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi il City del prossimo anno dovrebbe essere una cosa del genere?
> 
> .....................Hart
> Zabaleta Nastasic Kompany Clichy
> ...



bellissima squadra ma se pensiamo a quanti soldi hanno... galliani con i soldi che hanno farebbe del milan una squadra competitiva con psg, spagnole e bayern


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> bellissima squadra ma se pensiamo a quanti soldi hanno... galliani con i soldi che hanno farebbe del milan una squadra competitiva con psg, spagnole e bayern



Il rapporto qualità prezzo è dei peggiori secondo me. Hanno tanti ottimi giocatori, ma non "spiccano" come dovrebbero per quanto spendono.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2013)

Che triste


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2013)

L'importante è che non sia andato ai gobbi.


----------



## Ale (19 Luglio 2013)

dite alla marmotta come si fa..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

30 mln spesi malissimo. Sto mezzo giocatore ne varrà si e no una decina.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Spero anneghino nei loro soldi.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2013)

Brutta destinazione per me. Ma d'altronde era l'unico club che lo voleva per poter lasciare Firenze. Poi meglio cosi, da qui alla fine sarebbe andato alla Juve.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Luglio 2013)

Io credo che sia un talento, ma 30 mln sono effettivamente troppi. Ha dei bei colpi, ma un repertorio non completo, e poi è sempre, purtroppo, a rischio infortuni.
Poi intendiamoci, in un mercato come quello di oggi dove non sembra esserci una logica chiara nelle valutazioni dei giocatori (Marquinhos 35, Thiago Silva 40, Ibra comprato a 70 e venduto in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 24 l'anno dopo, Balotelli a 23), se non si guarda la cifra spesa è un acquisto che al City può servire.


----------



## runner (20 Luglio 2013)

adesso voglio vedere che faranno senza il loro giocatore più forte!!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Luglio 2013)

Juvetic non tradisce


----------



## O Animal (16 Dicembre 2013)

Chi è sto Jovetic? In Inghilterra non si è mai visto... Ha giocato 3 partite in 4 mesi...

Adesso che Aguero è fermo per almeno un mese per infortunio al polpaccio forse avrà la possibilità di giocare e dimostrare se vale veramente qualcosa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2013)

ottimo giocatore, ma non un Campione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Dicembre 2013)

In Italia sarebbe sempre tanta roba, anche se è parecchio fragile


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sempre rotto sto qua


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Dicembre 2013)

E pensare che in Italia ci si scannava per prenderlo...se penso che poteva esserci lui sempre rotto al posto di Tevez...


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> E pensare che in Italia ci si scannava per prenderlo...se penso che poteva esserci lui sempre rotto al posto di Tevez...



Beh, diciamo che era il sogno della Juve assieme a Tevez, non mi pare fossero l'alternativa l'uno dell'altro.

Detto questo, in Italia sarebbe stato tanta roba per chiunque, è andato in una squadra dove ha concorrenza seria.


----------



## Frikez (16 Dicembre 2013)

Domani contro il Leicester in coppa dovrebbe partire dalla panchina, vediamo se si ripiglia.


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi non è stato nemmeno convocato... Dopo il Leicester si è fermato di nuovo... Che stagione...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Mezzo giocatore stra pompato dalla critica che non vede in Italia un fenomeno dai tempi di Shevchenko.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Un "mezzo giocatore stra-pompato" come questo lo porterei domani al Milan!


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Giocatore forte, però troppo fragile. Al City già sapevo che faceva questa "fine" vista la concorrenza, un ottimo affare dei Viola.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un "mezzo giocatore stra-pompato" come questo lo porterei domani al Milan!


Assolutamente sarebbe il nostro miglior attaccante, però mi preoccupano i suoi frequenti infortuni.


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Purtroppo Galliani non ha rapporti con il suo procuratore che è quello di Nastasic, di Behrami, di Ljajic, di Marin, di Rebic... Le eventuali prossime destinazioni saranno Napoli, Roma o Siviglia... A meno che non lo prenda Mino...


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sarebbe il nostro miglior attaccante, però mi preoccupano i suoi frequenti infortuni.



Quello è il suo limite... ad aver sbagliato scelta è stato il ragazzo, è andato in un club dove sapeva si sarebbe giocato il posto con Aguero. 

Ciò non toglie che se giochi qualche partita in croce hai evidentemente anche delle colpe.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Dicembre 2013)

è un ottimo giocatore, con alcune giocate da Campione, ma il suo repertorio è limitato e l'infortunio di tre anni fa lo ha reso fragilissimo muscolarmente.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

in attacco siamo a posto cosi...poi jovetic non mi sembra meglio di elsharawy
A noi serve altro.


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mezzo giocatore stra pompato dalla critica che non vede in Italia un fenomeno dai tempi di Shevchenko.


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2013)

venderei balotelli e lo prenderei


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2013)

uno dei tanti che in Italia faceva le onde e all'estero pare un profugo, altri che sembravano ormai finiti tornano in Italia e magicamente resuscitano, meditate gente meditate, eh ma la serie a è il campionato più difficile del mondo cit.


----------



## Doctore (22 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> uno dei tanti che in Italia faceva le onde e all'estero pare un profugo, altri che sembravano ormai finiti tornano in Italia e magicamente resuscitano, meditate gente meditate, eh ma la serie a è il campionato più difficile del mondo cit.


ma lo dicono solo i giuventini che il campionato di serie A è difficile.


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> uno dei tanti che in Italia faceva le onde e all'estero pare un profugo, altri che sembravano ormai finiti tornano in Italia e magicamente resuscitano, meditate gente meditate, eh ma la serie a è il campionato più difficile del mondo cit.



E con Coutinho che è passato da profugo a fenomeno come la mettiamo?


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2013)

la mettiamo che forse è l'eccezione che conferma la regola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


Il tuo feticismo per gli scrausi...


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> la mettiamo che forse è l'eccezione che conferma la regola



Credo che la questione sia leggermente più complessa di così... Ogni giocatore ha una storia a sé per mezzi fisici, tecnici e mentali. 

Altrimenti potremmo dire che il campionato spagnolo è più difficile di quello inglese perché Anelka, Owen, Beckham e Bale non hanno performato quanto in Inghilterra...

Nello specifico Jovetic ha avuto una serie di infortuni che hanno compromesso totalmente la prima parte di stagione ma dire che è diventato un profugo sarebbe come dire che El Shaarawy è diventato un appestato per l'arrivo di Matri... Nonsense...


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il tuo feticismo per gli scrausi...



Ma non è scarso, deve semplicemente trovare una condizione fisica decente ed abituarsi ai ritmi della Premier, il talento c'è.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma non è scarso, deve semplicemente trovare una condizione fisica decente ed abituarsi ai ritmi della Premier, il talento c'è.


Mah... 'sto Jovetic non mi convince.


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2013)

infatti rispondimi nello specifico senza tirare in mezzo Coutinho, il senso del mio post andava ben oltre Jovetic


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> infatti rispondimi nello specifico senza tirare in mezzo Coutinho, il senso del mio post andava ben oltre Jovetic



Sono come gli spagnoli da noi, saranno le condizioni ambientali, i metodi di allenamento o forse il tipo di gioco che c'è però difficilmente rendono qui. Questo però non significa che un determinato giocatore sia scarso IMHO


----------

